# Freshwater fishing in Luzon



## HardballUSA (Jul 24, 2014)

Has anyone fished Pantabagan Lake? I read there is good Bass fishing there. Are there any other "Fresh" water lakes or streams in Luzon worth fishing? Anyone on the forum ever done ANY fresh water fishing anywhere in PH?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I also miss fresh water fishing, I'm water front property near the Sta Cruz Laguna area or Laguna de Bay. 

In some area's you can find large clams, the other clams are tiny and could make you extremely ill. Fishing is very difficult because these lakes are pretty much over fished, I once tried it with a net and all we caught were really small cat fish and tilapia but there is a carp but these fish are caught out in the middle and deeper area's the carp is delicious and it lives in the lakes, the color of it is white but it doesn't look like the ugly carp stateside. 

There are certain area's where the tilapia are plenty and so are the larger fish, odd fish such as the Snake head (real delicious) if cooked over coconut shells, there's another fish called the Big Head, it's horrible the fat when burned off smells terrible this is a fish the locals avoid unless they are very hungry another fish labeled the Black Cod, it's really good, looks similar to a catfish also.

I thought about buying one of those locally manufactured fiberglass boats (10,000 pesos plus) and get out farther but my wife and neighbors told me that's not a good idea, due to hold uppers.

I looked up your lake and it's north of Manila so a very long ways from where we are.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

My English Friend fishes on Pantabagan lake at least once a week. 
Just had a look at his facebook page and he catches Tawis (Bass) on a regular basis. He has caught bass up to 7kg, using a artificial worm.


----------



## HardballUSA (Jul 24, 2014)

Now that's what I wanted to hear!! TY.
I'm packing my ultra-light tackle in a Balikbayan box now. ;-)
TB


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Tournament inf. for Pantabagan & other locations. 

PGFF entrance


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> I also miss fresh water fishing, I'm water front property near the Sta Cruz Laguna area or Laguna de Bay.
> 
> In some area's you can find large clams, the other clams are tiny and could make you extremely ill. Fishing is very difficult because these lakes are pretty much over fished, I once tried it with a net and all we caught were really small cat fish and tilapia but there is a carp but these fish are caught out in the middle and deeper area's the carp is delicious and it lives in the lakes, the color of it is white but it doesn't look like the ugly carp stateside.
> 
> ...


A word of warning !! I also live on the edge of Laguna De Bay and and the wife has a cousin who runs a Fish business with his nets etc out in the middle of the bay and he and his " Boys " dont take kindly to Trespassers ! 
Even other family members are warned to stay away ! 
From where I live I often see men and woman fishing with rods early in the morning and late afternoon but they are always just a few yards from the edge.
And they do catch many fish.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Milk Fish*



expatuk2016 said:


> A word of warning !! I also live on the edge of Laguna De Bay and and the wife has a cousin who runs a Fish business with his nets etc out in the middle of the bay and he and his " Boys " dont take kindly to Trespassers !
> Even other family members are warned to stay away !
> From where I live I often see men and woman fishing with rods early in the morning and late afternoon but they are always just a few yards from the edge.
> And they do catch many fish.


After rough weather the milkfish sometimes get loose and these fish can be very large and price is dirt cheap. About 4 months ago we bought from a lady selling on road and I couldn't believe the size of these Milk Fish, I stalked up our freezer. My neighbor used to have a fish farm in the back but after one of the typhoons he lost everything.


----------



## texxan1 (Apr 5, 2016)

I will be coming there soon and other than finding a few dates.. Fishing is always on my mind...

I fish for a living in the states, and am going to miss that alot... I look forward to fishing all over the phils eventually


----------

